

Apple reportedly acknowledges hijacked text message problem - softinio
http://9to5mac.com/2014/05/14/apple-reportedly-acknowledges-hijacked-text-message-problem/#more-323198

======
softinio
I am completely affected by this. Apple needs to compensate users and fix
immediately. Ruined a recent vacation this by not getting peoples texts.

